# My First Grow Closet In My Closet!!!!



## jnyce1320 (Sep 3, 2008)

I JUST CONSTUCTED MY GROW CLOSET IN MY BEDROOM CLOSET. DIMENTIONS, 63.5"HX50"LX24"D. TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. THE MYLAR WAS A PAIN IN THE ***, DOUBLE SIDED TAPE WOW. LOOKS KINDA SHITTY BUT AYE ITS MY FIRST TIME GIVE ME A BREAK! I WOULD HAVE USED MY WHOLE CLOSET BUT I STILL NEED SOME ROOM FOR STORAGE. ALL I NEED NOW IS MY 600 WATTER, A INLINE FAN CARBON FILTER COMBO, OTHER CIRCULATION FANS, AND OF COURSE SEEDS, SOIL, POTS, N NUTES HAHA GIVE ME SOME INPUT PEOPLE!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

looks good but i would also post pics of the interior of the box so people have more to comment on . buy im building a very similar box at the moment so im excited for the both of us. is this ur first ever grow?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 3, 2008)

The First Pic Is The Interior Or Do U Mean More Of A Close Up? And Yes This Is My First Grow.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

na my bad bro i didnt look hard enough lol. the mylar confused me. but ya im thinking of getting mylar for my closet. it a big pain?


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 4, 2008)

Look'n good.  Keep that mylar flat. You don't want any heat spots.  You will have something to close off the box with right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2008)

I recommend Panda film.  It comes in 6 mil, blocks light, is easy to work with, can be washed and is reuseable.  While mylar is more reflective, this is only true if it is hung straight with no wrinkles.  My flowering room has mylar, but this winter when I do some remodeling in there, I am going to remove the mylar and hang Panda film.

It looks like you have a good start on your project.  A 600W in that space will give you plenty of lumens.  Keep us all posted.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea ill probly end up redoing the mylar if there is a problem in the near future. I just have to save up some more money so i can get this thing going. Ill try to post some more pics later but yea the second pic is with the tarp cover closed. I used zippers on each end of the tarp for access. So u guy dont think 600w is over doing it?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 4, 2008)

you cant really overdue it with light, the only thing is giving enough space inbetween the light and ur plants so that u wont burn them


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 6, 2008)

New pictures. sorry they didnt come out great i need a new camera. Grow area is bigger then it actually looks


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 6, 2008)

looking good bro, but hey any1 know what they think would be the best way to put the mylar up flat? just cut out the length of the walls and glue it there? would this be ok?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 6, 2008)

I prefer panda (black/white) film for this reason. Its cheaper, its stronger, reflects enough usable light and does not have hot spots. Oh and you can clean it too.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea my mylar deff looks shitty. Ill probly end up redoing it after my first grow i wanna get some use to it cost $35 at a local grow shop and still have a lil bit left over tho. I didnt even measure the mylar I just put the roll against the walls and cut so its not very accuate cuts. Ill also use the glue gun method next time also. edit double sided tape..... stay away from it causes fustration lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

man i think a little more effort can fix that mylar up nice i mean im not saying mines perfect but man bro are you trying to make hot spots? with that type of mylar hot spots are created easy since its non dimpled i prefer dimpled mylar a little more expensive but worth it as the dimples prevent hot spots. i havent tryed panda film yet but planning on it as its cheaper then contractors tarp from home depot. dont take offense of this but i would scrap it carfully so you still have all the stuff and make a basic blue print something to follow, believe me planning ahead helps out a bunch. also with them closet doors you will have a hard time moving air when theyre closed and telling by the bed you want it to be stealth, so you might have to cut a couple duct vent holes if you want to be able to keep the closet closed, or leave it open. also i only read something about geting 1 inline fan i "high"ly reccommend getting 750 cfm for outtake or bigger, and 500 cfm for intake. im saying this from expeirence i have a 600 watt in a closet with bigger cubic feet then yours and have direct ac duct hook up for intake, and 500 cfm for outtake i run the outtake all day but it still took a week or two to get my temps to where i want them and to stay theyre all day and drop 5 to 10 degrees at night. but anyways once you get everything how you want it youll love your new 600hps just do your self, and plants a favor and PLAN PLAN PLAN. your still waiting on someother stuff to arrive etc right?, so use all the extra time you have to makeing your grow closet as pro as possible and search the gallery pics and internet for ideas for you closet.  i made the mistake of not planning for my cfl flower box before my hps, well anyways long story short with all my planning for my current hps flower closet i still had to change it around 5 or 6 times since i built it and just kept trying ideas till they worked and i got everything to where i want it.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] what if im running a box 20'' x 28'' x 7' AND IM PLANNING ON USING A 449 CFM vortex superfan that im gonna mount in the attic a foot above my box, its gonna suck air through a carbon filter in the box up a foot of ducting then outside my house through about 10 foot of ducting would the 449 cfm be adequite (probly mispelled)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

idk bro i think you might want to go bigger still, also i mean the bigger the less times you have to run it. like my 2 250 cfms im useing i run all day and a couple hours in the night mainly for humidity, and sucking out stale air to replenish with new air. so where are you going to be takeing your air from inside your room? are you planning on a passive intake if not what size fan for intake? also 10 foot of ducting will slow down the fan even more then the carbon filter. also if you use a carbon filter you could get away with just recirculating the air through your room, so you dont lose all the power from your fan blowing it through ducting, and what ever ducting you do have dont have any 90 degree turns any turns make very mellow and make all ducting as strait as possible.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

kk well how big is your box? because with the 2 250 your only running 50 more cfm than me. and i was going to use an 8 inch damper for intake. and i was planning on using the 10 foot of ducting because sombody else told me to just blow the air into the attic would be a bad idea and a health risk. is this true? are there any negetive aspects of blowing the air into the attic?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

my box is 2 ft wide 6 ft long 8 ft tall,well i have a 1250 watt window ac unit dedicated to keep my flower area cool, im sure thats whats keep it around 70 degrees not the 50 extra cfm of outtake fan i have. if your not planning on have a direct cooling i highly reccomend higher cfm fans. idk about the attic i was going to do that but said screw it my house reeks of bud 24/7 so i dont use a carbon filter and just recirculatre my my flower into my room.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

k so how much cfm would u say i need? and also if im using the carbon filter and exhausting the air out the attic and all that and its in a closed box, that ima seal with caulk but theres a 1/4 inch gap where the doors are. would this still make it possible for a smell? it most likely will and i realize that so if so how would u recommend i seal the cracks with still having function of the doors?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input [email protected] When I get some more money in ill redo the mylar and use glue gun so the mylar wont stick and mess up when i paste it. Its kool, negative criticisim teaches people and i apreciate it, im new to this. Id rather u tell me what i should do then say "no your setup is good" when it actually goes to s*** and messes up my plants. Just kinda mad i just threw away $35 so quick and had no use to it lol.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

And is hot spots really that serious?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea deff im redoing the mylar and switching out the black plastic with white. Impatience= wasted money lol. Ill take my time next time and do it right not half assed.


----------

